# Duk Well Walk Sunderland



## HOBIE (May 16, 2012)

Hi everybody, I am doing this 27 May starting at 11am at Herington Country Park.  ?5 entry & you "Have To Wear Some Crazy Socks"


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2012)

shame i am not nearer... i have lots of crazy socks


----------



## HOBIE (May 17, 2012)

Thay want lots of Crazy Sock People to join in.  Anybody up 4 it !!  Ur not to late


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2012)

Its not a long walk & you get some good veiws of penshaw mounument. Join in & raise some money for DUK plus get fit !


----------



## HOBIE (May 26, 2012)

11 o clock start in morning !    "Tomorow"   Weather good today so ???


----------



## Casper (May 26, 2012)

Oufffff..... I know I should...... Penshaw's about 35 miles away. But family duty is calling me tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## HOBIE (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Casper. Weather looooks ok 4 it  but who can tell ?


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great day Hobie!


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2012)

hope it went well


----------



## HOBIE (May 27, 2012)

Had excellent day at walk !    50 odd people registered & weather was perfect.  St John ambulance lads were there for support & the Mayer cut the ribbon at start !   Well done Sunderland council & Duk NE for there support & hard work.   I am promissed it will happen again next year but check out Duks web site & join in an event !


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2012)

Sounds great Hobie, well done to everyone who took part!


----------



## Cairie (Jun 3, 2012)

*DUK Well Walk*

I found this forum just too late to join the crazy socks walk - maybe next year though, hope it went well for you


----------

